# Dell 720 printer green on/off light keeps flashing// message "printer cant comumnct"



## gemadar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Dell 720 printer green on/off light keeps flashing// message "printer cant comumnct"*

Cant get printer to work all of a sudden.
On/off button permanentltly flashing green light; is that normal?
Print requests seem to just sit there until message "printer cant communicate with computer" comes up.
I have unplugged and reinserted usb and power cables and have also uninstalled and reinstalled printer to no avail.
Any help wd be greatly appreciated.
I have a Dell XL Computer.
Graeme


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer Not Communicating*

Try this Dell troubleshooter :
http://support.dell.com/support/top...d=405C64376D7840CA936897580C8427C2&doclang=en
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## gemadar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer Not Communicating*

Thanks jflan. I will try it but Dell support have barred me in he past because my pc and printer are 6 months out of warrenty.
I will let u know how I get on though


----------



## macten (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Dell 720 Printer Not Communicating*

Recently, I bought a Cannon all-in-one and it said not to use an add on usb card. But to use native (motherboard) usb ports. Try the usb ports in the front and back. Check them with something else like an external hardrive.

If the ports are good, I'm thinking that this may be a registry problem.

Also check that the print spooler service is running:

right click 'My Computer'>manage>

expand 'services & application'

click on services

edit: go into 'add/remove programs' in control panel and delete anything that might pertain to your printer in there. And delete/uninstall the printer icon in the printer folder.


----------



## gemadar (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Dell 720 printer green on/off light keeps flashing// message "printer cant comum*

Still no better.
Cd the fashing green light (on/off switch) be a clue or is it meant to do this all the time?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

*Re: Dell 720 printer green on/off light keeps flashing// message "printer cant comum*

The flashing green light probably means communication error, it is not normal.
These Dell/Lexmark comm. errors can be difficult.

Try this:
Start > Control Panel > Printers and Faxes > RtClick Your Printer (*default*) > Properties > Advanced (on mine) > Check "Print Directly to Printer"


----------

